# Beefheart



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

I finally found beefheart and it was at my LFS. It's a frozen kind, it was really expensive 3.99 for 100grams. I think next time i might jusst get feeders.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I have a meat store not too far from me that sells it for .98 cents per pound. That is nice since as you stated at the LFS its pretty expensive.


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

Beefheart is super cheap at a butcher shop. Which is a great thing, because it is so good for your fish!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Beefheart shoul not be expensive!


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

i know it is ridiculous b/c it is packaged. Soon enough i will get to a butcher shop.


----------



## f2esh (Aug 18, 2003)

yeah....i bought the same thing 100g........but mien was ike 7$......eww guy


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

I saw beef liver at the grocery store, would the P's eat that?


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I've fed my p's beef liver and they loved it, try cutting a small piece or you can buy the precut (if they have it) and feed it to your p's and see what happens.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

Runningmad said:


> I saw beef liver at the grocery store, would the P's eat that?


 they will pretty much eat anything.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

create your own


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Damn thats expensive!! In my local butcher marketplace, beefheart goes for .97 lbs., a LFS sells it in 20 cubes for $5. You figure your paying for their packaging, brand name and distribution when you can do it yourslef at home with a blender.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

yes that is ridiculous, go hit up a butcher shop


----------

